# 125 fish setup



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

i have a blue tang and have 3 b&w clowns coming , any other ideas will help going to do a manadrian when it gets good copods


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

black&whiteclowns said:


> i have a blue tang and have 3 b&w clowns coming , any other ideas will help going to do a manadrian when it gets good copods


Some more tangs maybe. But Yeah I would wait for the manadrin. I finally got another on 2 months ago I found him in the sumps at marine dreams and brought him home and he is still living. By suprise.


----------

